

Everone's just glued to their TV and it sucks. We did someting about it. - 1rs
http://blog.piazzo.co

======
1rs
We're all so damn occupied and online but we need to meet more friends and do
great stuff together. Piazzo should accelerate this so that we can have 2 more
great meetings with friends we don't see that often per week. The goal is 2
extra meetings with friends you don't meet per week.

